# my new texas cichlids have babies!



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

well i got these two as a spawned pair not a breeding pair. and figured why not give them some time.
well now they are a breeding pair.

here are the new eggs...









about three days later she started picking up the eggs and helping the new fry into the world.
today will be about two days after they hatched... she has moved them like three times lol, but she seems happy with her spot for now.

only problem is i can not get a picture. she took them into a clay pot that is facing away from the front.

stay tuned, i will post what i can.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Congrats on the fry. Can you tell the difference in sex by color shape or fins?


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

congrats & waiting for the fry pics...


----------



## cavamart (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice strain of Cyanoguttatus. Let me know if you want to sell any of those fry.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

no luck with pictures yet. she is happy with where she has them, and i dont want to stress her by trying to turn it for a picture.
seeing as to how shes doing a good job...
so lets just hope for swimmers soon and maybe some pics then :thumb:


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

for my pair, the male is larger and has a hump. he also has longer flowing fins. the colors pretty much look the same.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

hehe. i just tried to peek through the hole in the bottom of the clay pot...

saw a couple babies, after that she saw me looking and put her eye up to the hole looking at me.
i will have to get a picture of her doing that :lol:


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

here she is blocking my view of the fry.










she is still doing well, and the fry should start free swimming any day now.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL @ that picture. That seriously needs to win pic of the month for humor alone.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

honestly, i am trying to get a straight on shot but the flash hits the glass lol. if i turn off the flash, it isnt light enough. it is like a no win...

but yeah, i was thinking the same thing the first time she did it... i chuckled, then i started laughing at her.


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

It's tough to get a straight on shot, I always angle my camera up or down so the flash doesn't bounce straight back. Sometimes I take 100 photos and keep 1.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

update: they are starting to move and i can now see the little buggers.

most are still hanging out in the pot but some have moved to the outer edge...


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

8 days after hatching. growing well...


----------



## amboltz (Apr 10, 2011)

I have been wondering how to sex texas cichlids. I have two small tex cichlids and they lock motuhs every once in a while. one of them has 2 well defined black spots one in the middle of body and base of tail. the other is generally darker with no black spots. do i have a male and female? and which is which?

awilson0001 your fish are beautiful congrats on the fry


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

they are about 2 and a half weeks old now and doing good. they are chowing on food so thats good.








as far as sexing i am not sure. my male has a hump and is thicker bodied. he has longer fins also.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Gorgeous fish opcorn:


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

it has been a long time since my last update, and alot has happened.
1) the male was acting isolated and was getting a boil or blister above one eye(not pop-eye).
he never ate much and i always feared he may die. he finally was found in his last days lying on his side breathing slowly. no other symptoms, and even the blister was gone really. maybe he was that old? i will never know.
2) because of his death, i rehomed the female as well. thinking she was probably near his age and all.
3) the good news is they blessed me with about 300 fry. some have died, at this point there are probably a good 200-250 left. i loose one here and there but i guess that happens with fry.

i must of treated them well for their stay at my home, cause they became a breeding pair. i will get new photoes soon of the fry. they are about 6 weeks or so now, maybe 7.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the pair. Most of my pairs get some kind of weird growth or marking when breeding. I'm not sure if its from digging or just major stress. I mean most humans when having a kid look rough too so I guess it is expected. Good luck with your fry. In any case you had 2 and now you have 200. It's a fair trade to me.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

some updated photoes.


----------



## CrazyAirborne (May 23, 2011)

very cool


----------



## djm761 (May 23, 2011)

awilson0001 said:


> update: they are starting to move and i can now see the little buggers.
> 
> most are still hanging out in the pot but some have moved to the outer edge...


Looks like a proud parent.


----------

